# 54mm Convex Tampers/Distribution Tools?



## Jamie K (May 21, 2019)

Does anyone know of any convex tampers and/or distribution tools that would fit a Bambino Plus? Recently I've been getting some quite bad doughnutting and the only thing that I've found that helps so far is to make a small dip with my finger before tamping, I'd like to try some tools that would make this more convenient, consistent and cleaner.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The general view of convex tampers has been forget them. Doughnutting is something related to winners of F1 races and sometimes topgear as far as I am aware.


----------



## Koli (Nov 21, 2020)

Some pretty good tampers available on amazon.

What do you think about this one

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07SBD2P9K?tag=stiverinnovat-21&geniuslink=true


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Koli said:


> Some pretty good tampers available on amazon.
> 
> What do you think about this one
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07SBD2P9K?tag=stiverinnovat-21&geniuslink=true


 I use a calibrated tamper that was available on amazon and it's fine. That one is 58mm so no good for small basket Sage machines.

They sometime list a 58.4mm one which is ok on 58mm baskets.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Might be worth mentioning the Sage tamper for their small basket is 52.5mm dia, A 54mm wont fit but I believe a 53mm is ok.

I also use a distribution tool to pre tamp lightly. A 2 slope one and having used the 3 wing ones and looked what they do to flow I wont ever be using one of those again.


----------



## Jamie K (May 21, 2019)

@ajohn Do you mean you do use a two slope and would never use a three slope? By two slope you mean something like this, right?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Jamie K said:


> @ajohn Do you mean you do use a two slope and would never use a three slope? By two slope you mean something like this, right?


 Yes. I only use it to lightly level the grinds when they are evenly distributed across the filter basket or with one grinder I used a nice central even heap. Then I use the tamper. I bought the leveller some time ago as it helps me ensure I tamp square but found it improves consistency for me as well so have stuck with it. Some people use them to actually tamp. It's an option but they can exert a lot of force. I don't, I leave around a 1mm or so for the tamper to compress.

I used a 58mm one for a long time and then went 58.4mm. Don't bother, it's hardly worth it. They still need offsetting to the edge of the basket and rotated like that.  I'm not the only one that found that.

I tried the 3 wing type more recently and found I often got 3 flows out of the basket that merged to one after a while and hardly ever got just 1. I usually get one central flow or 2 that quickly turns to 1. I'm into trying to get an even coloured flow out of the base of the basket - all over it. No stripes.

I do use a 58.4mm tamper. What I did do with a 58mm was tamp, offset it to the edge of the basket and give the puck a firmish polish. Just as good IMHO.


----------



## Jamie K (May 21, 2019)

@ajohn Thanks, that sounds good.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

53mm motta works on my bambino plus: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B009TO5PSK/

i have a distribution tool too, i stopped using it in favour of some light tapping to roughly level the basket, then i just tamp firmly. pre-infusion on the bambino has massively reduced the tiger striping/channelling i was getting before.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Many people tap to get the grinds level before tamping. The more even and level the better really. Some try all sorts, spatula or anything they can think of. As ideas appear it's best to try them for a while and see what happens. I get the impression some read and watch loads and do all sorts without really knowing if they offer any benefit.


----------



## Jamie K (May 21, 2019)

@facboy Interesting you mention pre-infusion, it's reminded me that I reprogrammed the shot time, and I'm not sure that it includes pre-infusion, maybe I'll reset the machine and see if that helps.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Sage would normally include pre infusion in the time - if it is programming time. It might be programming volume. Something that came as a surprise for me when I used a Barista Express. When I bought it I only used the button programming and finished up with a ratio of ~3 and a shot time nearer 40sec than 30 just via taste.

One day I set what I thought would be 30sec without the portafilter on. Then used that with coffee in the portafilter. It still hadn't managed to get the same amount of water through after 1 1/2 mins.  One way of finding out if a machine is volumetric.


----------



## Jamie K (May 21, 2019)

The manual makes it sound like pre-infusion is included in the factory program and manual shots, but not if you reprogram it. I think the Bambino depends more on time because the volume/weight you get out massively depends on the coffee that you put in the portafilter.


----------

